# This World Over the Next - Religious Anecdote



## shakirmoledina (Dec 24, 2013)

I heard a very interesting story that I thought I should share.
Please this is not a religious debate on existence of God so please desist, please.

Hassan bin Ali (pbuh) has mentioned the following
There was once a town that would have a King for 4 years however they would choose their leader very strangely. The leaders of the community would stand at the gates and would select the first person who would enter the town as their King. However the catch was that after the term of 4 years ended, the King would be removed forcibly and sent to the far away plain land where he would not be able to return and had to do on his own.
There came many Kings who would share the same fate of being chosen unexpectedly and would enjoy their reign for their appointed term. The Kings would then be sent off to the faraway lands never to return from that barren land.
Once there came an individual who was chosen in the same way and made to sit on the throne. Surprised, when he was on the throne he asks his vizier as to what the matter was. The vizier told him that a King is selected from the first individual who would enter the city but after 4 years he would be sent to the faraway land on his own.
On hearing this situation, the man began to think and decided that he would make his kingdom over there in this time period of Kingship like it was in this town. Therefore in his term he had made a similar Kingdom on that far-off land.
The new town was built during his lifetime however he would always, during his term, wish for that place and wish to reach it as soon as possible.

The life of this world is like the town while the barren land is the hereafter.

Do we comprehend?
1. Man comes in this world provided with the best of gifts from his parents, family, friends, society etc.
2. Man is forcibly created however that creation contains blessings throughout
3. Man has only an appointed time in this world after which he shall be sent to a land that he cannot come back from.
4. When Man sees the bounties around him, he should ask what the reason is and what lies ahead.
5. Man should prepare for the land that he is going to over the temporary one
6. Every Man has an appointed term that he must accomplish that he cannot bring closer or delay
7. If Man prepares well for the next world, He would not fear the transition rather he would hope for it.

Hope that makes sense


----------



## migles (Dec 24, 2013)

--insert religious flamewares after this comment--


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 24, 2013)

not everyone is like that. Majority of the people are believers.


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 25, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this great image, really edificating as the true Faith is.. Thank you.


----------

